

Dropbox Links - Simple, fast sharing - fraXis
https://www.dropbox.com/links/features

======
gromi60
What's new about this? You've been able to make and share public links for
awhile, right?

Is it just this part: "Beautiful online viewing When you create a link, your
photos, videos, and even documents are displayed in a gorgeous full-browser
view. Your friends and family can simply follow your links to view photos and
instantly watch home videos online. Even your presentations look great without
anyone having to download and open them separately."

